# Hello from Reno, NV



## Snarkling (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi guys I just wanted to say that I love this place and there are so many amzing people on here so I thought I would finally get around to introducing myself.

I'm 25, originally from San Francisco (Lowell class of 03' if any of my fellow classmates are out there) but currently living in Reno, NV. I live with my BF and two dogs. I go to school at night and and work full time during the day. 

I love makeup, always have though I went through a little dark period where I stopped caring about myself but now I'm back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love avant garde looks which unfortunatly doen't mix so great with the scene here, but i wear them anyways though I get quite a few looks. 

Anyways thank you for allowimg me to be part of this awesome community!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_



_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_



_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_





 to Specktra!!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Enjoy!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome!  And we welcome all kinds of looks here, bring on the avant garde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy Specktra.


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_ I love avant garde looks which unfortunatly doen't mix so great with the scene here, but i wear them anyways though I get quite a few looks. _

 
That's really great that you're expressing yourself/going against the grain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Welcome to the site, hope you have fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

hello from hawaii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to specktra!


----------



## retrofox (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! I just moved to Las Vegas from Reno after 5 years of living there! Can't really say I liked Reno all that much, but its where my family lives and I met my fiance there...so I guess you can say it has a special place in my heart! As for the makeup and MAC counters, you're in luck because the girls (and Allen) at both places are super sweet! Try to get to know alllll of them cuz they'll all teach you something new, but my favs are Allen and Lou at the Macys counter and Jenay (my fav) and Veronica at the Summit Mall freestanding store! Good luck in Reno and try to do Tahoe this Fourth of July (super fun!!!)!!! And of course, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

